# Another Big Turbo build thread =)



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

My plan from while ago was to make my TT a little faster and now the moped has escaped..
First came just springs and new tune but in time everything has chanced.

Some specs from the engine from this point:

1.8T APX with ''porkkis'' tune 
550*230*65 FMIC
DevilsOwn DVC-30 Water/Meth injection
Wak-box K&N panelfilter
Forge 007P Bybass
Silicone hoses everywhere
Forge shortshift kit 40% reduction
BSR catback (2.75'') ja 3'' DIY Downpipe with 200 cell kat

Then for the plans of futere =) Hoping to get this done before christmas, we'll see..

Plans for the phase 1 is:
OK - Custom build turbo: http://www.fin-turbo.fi/
OK - Cast manifold T25
OK - Schrick cams: 268 and 9,1mm/260 and 10,4mm
OK - Rennsport intake manifold
OK - 1000cc EV14 injectors
OK - 044 fuelpump in line
OK - New stock flywheel and plate: 06A 141 031 K
OK - Sachs pressureplate: 883082 000827
OK - Sachs thrust bearing: 3182 997 901
OK - F5DP0R sparkplugs
OK - DevilsOwn alcohol injection
OK - 550*230*65 FMIC
Mocal oilcooler
OK - 3'' Downpipe and cat
OK - 2.75'' catback
Custom tune, ''porkkis''

With these componets hoping to go over 400hp. Engine isn't going to open in phase 1 because it will put atleast another 2000€ dent on my wallet..
In phase 2 its engine out and stroke it to 2l, do some porting etc.


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

Tommi[FIN said:


> ":94qhcwo7]Hello everyone
> 
> My plan from while ago was to make my TT a little faster and now the moped has escaped..
> First came just springs and new tune but in time everything has chanced.
> ...


Best of luck on that one !! Be interesting to know how long how long the stock block will last for and what will give way first! Rod's are my first guess.. Do you track it? If not I guess it will last longer than if you did


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

My friend has stock block in his TT too and hes running on ~400hp daily driven.  
APX rod can take 120nm everyday alldaylong if theres no knocking. But theres allways a risk that piston will come to look whats it like outside of block :lol: So 120nm each equals 480nm, if we restrict torque to 450nm it can still easily develop 450hp :mrgreen:

My use is allso daily driven but I go to track once or twice every year. I fear about the winter more because thats when i play alot in snowy parkinglots and small roads..
If it breaks then ill get secondhand transverse 1.8T and do the phase 2 it before even putting it in 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck with the build, I have some of those parts fitted in my BT build but if you are splitting the block, invest in the future and fit rods.
Steve


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Ye when engine is opened it wont go back together with stock parts. 
Rosten offers 2l stroker kit, is it any good or should I collect parts by myself?


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Just ordered last major parts for this build. Everything should be here in 3 weeks.
Turbo will be GTX3071R with custom hotside so i can run T25 flange and internal WG. Exhaust manifold is also Garrett's production, T25 with ceramic coating and EGT plug.
Now the worry is how on earth i'm going to run 4'' intake tube from stock filter housing to turbo :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm running 4" intake, but it is on the Vee..








Easier if you relocate the battery to the boot.
Steve


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Not an option, has to look stock at first glance 
My turbo in going to sit on top of mani so its doable. My mate is doing it and the downpipe so it's hes problem how to do it :mrgreen:


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Turbo and exhaust manifold is now home =)
Still waiting my cams and intake...


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Surly it wont get enough air from the stock airbox?

Tom


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

With few tweaks it will. I have 3'' ram cold air feed on it and few extra holes in other places. It's pretty much Wakbox with couple added tweaks


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't know Garrett did manifolds, where did you get it from.
Same turbo I'm after as BW efr's seem hard to get.


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> I didn't know Garrett did manifolds, where did you get it from.
> Same turbo I'm after as BW efr's seem hard to get.


Same place as turbo. (Fin-Turbo.fi)
I had an option to go with EFR but went for GTX based turbo instead because i can get more power out of it later..


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't see manifolds on their website ----- do you mean turbine housing?


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Nope. Im pretty sure its garrett's manifold. 
They haven't got all the stuff on their website but I callled them and they offered me a manifold and turbo.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

How much was the Manifold mate?


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't tell the price that i paid sorry :/ But i think list price ~450€ without ceramic coating.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks the same as my manifold.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Looks the same as my manifold.


It is


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Except mine has been fettled for M10 mounting hardware instead of those skinny holes they come prepped with


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Except mine has been fettled for M10 mounting hardware instead of those skinny holes they come prepped with


Same here :wink:


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Ordered the last bits for now. 4'' intake parts, 3'' dp parts, adjustable cam pulley.
Im only missing oilcooler sandwich plate, sorted a cooler from work. If someone see's one on sale on cheap give me a nudge 

So guys whose made that manifold? im curious too :lol:


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Would someone be so kind and measures clutch aling tools dimenssions? Mainly need the small ends diameter (cranks hole), other dimensions i can get from clutch plate.


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Turbo wen't for a visit in it's futere home =)
It will be tight fit for sure 









Most of the parts, still wating my cams....


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

looking good - excited 4 ya ...... 8)

i been looking for cam kits , u have a link please .....


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

This is same kit that i bought.
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.fi/Schrick-Noc ... 11365/item


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Installation date is now confirmed, it will be done in 2 stages. 1st only turbo and clutch and in 2nd phase cams and timingbelt+oilpump. 
1st installation is carried out between 28.11-3.12 and 2nd phase on sometime in february after i get back home from thailand :roll:


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

3 days work is now done and GTX3071 is home where it should be. Getting my baby back tomorrow after we get the clutch installed. Gearbox is allmost out only couple bolts holding it in place.

Few pics are in my gallery: http://kauhanet.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Rojektia/

And of course small clip after the first test drive 






Ill write more info after everything is done and i have slept few hours more. ~40h installing in 3 days is taking some juice out of me


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Good work matey. Got to admit i am very curious what results you get off a 3071 on a T25 manifold. 
I have that exact mani so it could be a future upgrade path if you manage to get decent flow through it.
Watching with interest


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Now that i have driven the car ~50kms i couldn't be more hapier, 0.5bar @ 2600rpms. Now im waiting for a good day so i can get it mapped so i can run more safely. My mate told that if someone isn't going to kill himself in that then its a miracle :lol: 044 pump is quite loud to be honest, i can hear it @ 70km/h :mrgreen: 
Installation was quite easy and painless actually, only thing that was/is donkeys ass is bleading the cluch...

I dont understand why engineer has put the bleed nipple before the slave cylinder, how on earth im going to get air out of the cylinder??
Old cluch was allmost done as you can see in pics. Plate is over 1mm thinner than new and pressureplate is allso taken quite a bit of heat.. Funny thing is that clutch hasn't slip 

Pics can be found here: http://kauhanet.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Rojektia/


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Small clip from last night. Running on only WG pressure (0.5bar)


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I soundproofed my 044 pump as they are noisy as hell. I fitted an aluminium cover riveted in place which also had soundproofing on the underside. At times you cannot hear it but then sometimes it is really noisy so don't freak out if you are idle and the pump starts squealing.  I crapped myself thinking the pump was going to fail but that is just the way they are even with a swirl-pot.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

my 044 is strapped to the front leg of the chasis in the engine bay and i can still hear mine.
May put it on a switch so i can cruise in peace and then turn the pump on when required.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

-14  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> I soundproofed my 044 pump as they are noisy as hell. I fitted an aluminium cover riveted in place which also had soundproofing on the underside. At times you cannot hear it but then sometimes it is really noisy so don't freak out if you are idle and the pump starts squealing.  I crapped myself thinking the pump was going to fail but that is just the way they are even with a swirl-pot.





V6RUL said:


> my 044 is strapped to the front leg of the chasis in the engine bay and i can still hear mine.
> May put it on a switch so i can cruise in peace and then turn the pump on when required.
> Steve


I have mine sitting between passenger headlight and coolant reservoir. Now i have got used to the noise but everybody is looking when i turn ignition on :lol: Next time i get worried is when i can't hear it. When i hear it i know its working 



bigsyd said:


> -14  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Its warm  It will be -25 in few weeks 

Have been talking to tuner and he has my basetune allmost ready so sunday I will visit him and hopefully have a bit faster TT to come back


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

My GTX30R76 has a 4" antisurge inlet too


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Now my baby has base tune in her ECU and I couldn't be happier  Running on very safe timing and boost but still managed 400hp  
New cams and intake + ethanol to tank and we are going to push near 450hp mayby even more 

And ofcoarse little clip. Had problems with traction so its not quite WOT...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNjBoIZz29M


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Did some datalogging and calculated Hp/Nm out of airmass.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Tommi[FIN said:


> ":3dvaa1cj]Small clip from last night. Running on only WG pressure (0.5bar)


Love how your petrol was just wasting away lol congrats on the power


----------



## ornithology (Dec 13, 2012)

WOw this is wicked. Do you have more pics of the engine bay with everything installed? How did your MPG turn out?


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Now i have been driving this beast for ~1000km's and it still puts big smile to my face everytime i put my foot down 8)

I haven't got more pics yet because it isn't finished yet, still need to tidy some wiring and get my intake+chargepipe painted. Ill try to get it mostly done before christmas but i don't think it will happen because i dont have my new intakemanifold yet :evil:

Consumption is around 7.5l/100km's so its ~36MPG, so its running around the same as it did with k04.
Ill probably do quick visit to my tuner between christmas and new year so he can take lambda learning off and calibrate the consumption meter


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Tommi[FIN said:


> ":1x7d6vbg]Did some datalogging and calculated Hp/Nm out of airmass.


Nice curves  Good early torque delivery and flat too, should be very driveable as well as quick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

stewbieTT said:


> Nice curves  Good early torque delivery and flat too, should be very driveable as well as quick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks it's nice to drive, lag isn't bad and i can keep up with traffic easily, no need to use that much throttle either 

Had offtime today so used it wisely and tidied engine little and painted intake pipe and chargepipe satin black. 
At evening did some performance logging again. 
0-100km/h took 5.6s. with granny start and shifts
80-120 @ 3rd gear took 2.3s, 
Same in 4th gear 5s.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Take that graph you've put up with a pinch of salt mate as its inaccurate I'm afraid.

Certainly looks to go well enough though nice one.


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> Take that graph you've put up with a pinch of salt mate as its inaccurate I'm afraid.
> 
> Certainly looks to go well enough though nice one.


Yep i know that it's bit inaccurate but it gives somekind of clue where the Hp/Nm are running. After i get software done and all bits and pieces bolted down I'll take it to dyno to see real results. Finished it should run around 450Hp and 500Nm.


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Recently nothing major haven't happened. Last thursday new version of software wen't in and now it's good to drive like a nutter 
Today i grabed laptop and disabled ESP with V6RUL's quide: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=238594
Original coding was something bit over 19000, so i took 2048 of it and now ESP isn't interfearing anymore


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe the code for the V6 as it runs 7.1 is different to the 1.8 on ME 7.5
Glad you got the result though.
Steve


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

My cams and intake finally arrived  Intake is quite close replica of dahlbäcks intake, in quick look its only missing some ribbing.









Now I have started to think my brakes again, stocks are next to useless. I dont want to buy some 1000€ BBK when i can do it for 500-600€. Rears are easy, just using B6 S4 disks and do adapter to rear caliber.
Fronts are bit harder, TT's front brake offset is 34.4mm and max offset that goes is 42mm. Haven't found any disks that have ~330mm diameter 28-32mm thickness and ~40mm offset. Closest are MB SLK350 front disks that have 46.5mm offset.
In front I'm going to use probably porsches 996 4pot calibers.


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Little more has happened 

Did DIY BBK part 1. Now i have 996 Carrera4 4 pot calibers at front running on stock 312mm disk. Adapters to fit 345x29.5mm disks from S4 B8 are under a construction as rears too. 345 disks need 15mm spacer between hub and disk to compensate big offset. Rears are more bolt-on.









Heres 345 with 996 pad. fits allmost perfect  









Today i bought 06A block and bigport head 1.8 NA (ADR) + lots of other stuff :mrgreen:
Going to keep block, head and sump, other bits are going to sale. New Intake, new exhaust mani, S3 pistons and rods, ADR cams etc..









Allso heres a pic from engine bay. Intake mani fitted no probs, cams are waiting pulley that should come any day now 
Only thing i dont like is throttle body but it will get black paint too.


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Haven't posted here progress recently.
Last weekend i chanced cams and all timing stuff. Just putted everything in stock timing cause i was in bit of an hurry. Painted and cleaned valve cover and chanced all liquids.
Last night I timed cams to suit my setup better. Pic shows stock timing, from that i turned exhaust 2 deg closer to TDC so overlap is smaller and hopefully spool is better.

Degrees on diagram isn't correct. Reals are 221 for intake and 216 for exhaust.


















Overall look of enginebay:









And finally couple of videos:

Stock cams and intake






Schrick cams + dahlbäcks replica intake. Cams not timed right.






Idling/ little revs from today with all timed 






New block is primered and waiting for parts. Going to run 9.5:1 comp ratio and 82.5mm bore with stroker crank. That should make displacement to 1984cc.
Head is under construction, just going to get little porting and all new valves, springs, lifters, etc.


----------



## DCB 070 (Dec 26, 2011)

remind me were did you get the manifold from ?


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

DCB 070 said:


> remind me were did you get the manifold from ?


Intake or exhaust? 
Intake is from Huber rennsporttechnik, (http://www.huber-rennsporttechnik.de)
Exhaust is from Fin-Turbo Oy. Located in Siilinjärvi Finland. (http://www.Fin-turbo.fi)


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Now I have been running this setup for a month and happy days 
Power and pickup is quite savage, and Fin-Turbos guy was supriced how well Turbo works on 1.8...
On snow grip comes @ 5:th gear, it just spins all 4 tyres with first 4 gears :lol: And Remember this isn't propelly tuned yet, just bigger injectors and MAF has been updated to very safe basetune 

Here is little clip from bit over week ago from Audiclub Finlands Iceday (start from ~20s): 




But something bad allways is around next corner, firstly stock coilpack can't cope anymore under heavyload. So I ordered FSI coils and VW Touareg's coil adapters to fit new coils. Part numbers for those are: 077 905 390 and for coil 06E 905 115E.

Other ''small'' thing slowing me is a accident happened last saturday... Let the pics do the talking. 
We are blody lucky to be alive, no rollbar or belts were on.... Next season bars, proper seats and harnesess are must.



















For those who are interested more: http://kauhanet.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Taunus/


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Alot of admiration for people that take on these projects and have the knowledge to see them through. :lol:


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Have been talking to my tuner and reserved date to tune this beast. We are trying to do it in 13.4.

Chance list on software:
Fuel to E85 ethanol
Optimise ignition advance
Tweak boost map so it comes smoother and earlyer
Optimise coil loading time to FSI coils
Add launch control
Add left foot braking
Get rid of torque monitoring error in part heavy arcalation (EPC light comes on and car dies until restart)

With these goal is +400Hp and 450Nm. MAF restricts max power to 440Hp but Im more than happy to see even close to that. Torque is that low because of stock rods.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad it's all going well mate


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks mate  It have been a little struggle this winter.

Oh crap I forgot to mention that I allso visited dyno about a month ago. With these unoptimised setting we pushed 384Hp and 411Nm @ 1.3 bars.. Run was missing ~0.3 bars because of boost leak [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Againg something has been done. Last saturday next generation of my software wen't in ECU. Now TT runs on E85 ethanol and bit higher boost. :roll: 
We had few issues during tuning but everythigh got sorted. Biggest problem was part throttles torque monitoring error. Had to flash software once in bootmode because ECU didn't want to communicate anymore :evil: 
Other issue is turbolag, this setup should spool faster. We troubleshooted problem to miss timed exhaustcam. Peak is now 112 deg and it should be around 108deg. So 4 deg off means quite a bad performance..

Did a brake update too. Now im running on:
S4 B8 345x29.5mm front disks
Porcshe 996 Turbo front calibers
S4 B6 300x22mm rear disks
Stock rear caliber




























And finally a pic of bought TT:s :roll:


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Time for little update on this 

Nothing major have happened but some small things.
Firstly i started to have problems with boost, it came really late and car lacked power. Pressure test indicated that my block breather was leaking. So i did whole breather system again, now all gasses go to air. That sorted boost problem and maybe even gained bit more power 8)
Now the cams are timed properly but still its lacking something on raising boost. Ill take this to dyno someday soon and hopefully we get well over 400hp.. With logs it looks like we will make it quite easily :roll:

No pics or clips this time sorry


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Tommi[FIN said:


> ":1ahm8n92]Haven't posted here progress recently.
> Last weekend i chanced cams and all timing stuff. Just putted everything in stock timing cause i was in bit of an hurry. Painted and cleaned valve cover and chanced all liquids.
> Last night I timed cams to suit my setup better. Pic shows stock timing, from that i turned exhaust 2 deg closer to TDC so overlap is smaller and hopefully spool is better.
> 
> ...


Was it freezing cold outside or you've got some issues with the exhaust gases? :roll:


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Shinigami said:


> Was it freezing cold outside or you've got some issues with the exhaust gases? :roll:


I think it was ~ -10 to -15 deg  No smoking or any sings of gases normally.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Tommi[FIN said:


> ":1fw7pqz7]
> 
> 
> Shinigami said:
> ...


Yeah I've realised after sending the message that you live in Finland...the land of Children Of Bodom [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Tommi[FIN] (Oct 6, 2009)

Tuning has continued but still in progress.
Now im running on too agressive boost map to my wastegate, had to lower load scale to 70% to keep boost in map.
Atm boost is dialed up to 1.95bars, when my tuner has time boost is going to closer 2.5 

I have had mystical knocking noise and little wierd idle for few years now. In summer i decidet to get bottom of that.
Did compression tests and leak tests but all seemed to be in tolerances. Hearth stopping moment was when i checked TDC points for every piston. 3rd piston was 0.5mm lower than 3 others.. Dodgy BSR tune is my guess of cause.
So head out and h-beam rods went in.. No rifle drilled but they don't need to be there for long, im planning to do 2.1 conversion to my spare block in spring.
Heres couple pics: http://kauhanet.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Rojektia/

Small clip from couple weeks back in Ahvenisto circuit. Had to take it easy because of tune


----------

